

Twitter: Who is worth to un/follow? - ggttaa
http://followcheck.com

======
ggttaa
This is my new simple tool. I know, there are many similar services but I want
to do that better. Check it out, it is fully free so far.

~~~
mattschmulen
Nice, but it would be great if it was in native mobile form. Then it would be
actionable data at the time I want to make the action. kinda like a
bufferapp.com

~~~
ggttaa
Thanks for your suggestion! I will consider it.

------
ChikkaChiChi
Nice interface. Very clean.

